# New and need help!



## ButterflyLordet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all! So I joined this group a few years back when I only had budgies, recently I acquired a young (about 2-3 month old) male cockatiel and I can't believe how hard it is to tame them compared to budgies! Ive had him for a month, and have only made progress when Ive brought him downstairs. 
He lets me get my hand near him, but thats it. No progress has been made on that for two weeks. Once I stroked him gently on his cheek but he didnt like it and eventually moved away. I took it as a good sign that he nibbles me in gentle anger rather than flapping away in a panic, as though he's not scared of them any more just annoyed! He isnt interested in treats, he isnt interested in trying to step up onto anything, and without teaching him to step up I can't move on to recall or eventually harness training and therefore he spends all his time in his cage which I hate  
Does anyone have any advice on what to do? Ive tried taming him outside the cage (terrible idea we went back a lot of steps with that one even though he loved whistling away from me). 
I just think he's having such a boring life at the moment as he is separate from the other birds and can't come out :'( 
Help me with tips and advice, please! 
Or is it just "wait for something to happen"? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Feb 3, 2014)

So, just after I posted this, he took treats out of my hand for the first time! Huge breakthrough, where do I go from here? Just keep doing it and building trust? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Trust building is going to be the biggest hurdle. Patience is key and each bird tames up differently. Give him time. Keep doing what you're doing and don't rush it. Check out our sticky library for tips on taming.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for the reply  I just was so shocked at how difficult he's took to taming compared to my other birds, some who were rescued from abusive homes so had reason to be afraid of humans! Just wanted to make sure I wasnt doing anything wrong or rushing things too much! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Every bird is different. It's funny that budgies are easy to tame for you. I've always felt they were more difficult than tiels in my experience, mainly because of their size. Some birds take longer to trust and it's not always a quick road to taming.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe Ive just had really nice budgies and a tricky tiel lol! He seems to suddenly be more comfortable with me the past few days, after weeks of nothing, so hopefully he's finally starting to see that this strange woman singing to him isnt going to eat him 😂 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Have you considered clicker training him? Clickers are usually associated with dogs but i've had a ton of success using a clicker to train my birds.

Target training can be extremely helpful when trying to tame a new bird. Through target training I got my hand-shy GCC to step up in just under a week. It does take some patience and repetition but it works a treat.

Google "target training parrots" and you'll get some good starter videos. A lot are for bigger parrots but the techniques can be translated to smaller birds like tiels and budgies.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Feb 3, 2014)

Im in an animal behaviour and training course, so we pretty much clicker train anything that moves 😂😂 
I have thought of it, but am trying to find his high-reward treat as even millet doesnt make him want to do things for me! Will use target training when getting him used to the harness I think but thats a loonnngggg way away! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new and need help*

Hi - it sounds like you're making good progress! Gentleness and patience and treats are some of the biggest helps in training cockatiels. I spent a lot of time just talking to my Bennie when I first got him. You are past that first stage, but lots of talking helps the bird get used to you. Treats help him to expect good things from you and look forward to your time with him. After a while, it won't be just the treats he looks forward to, but actually spending time with you.
Looking forward to seeing some pics of your feathered buddy; what is his name?


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Feb 3, 2014)

Whoops sorry, thought I replied but apparently not! 
Will have to figure out how to post pictures on here havent been on these forums for quite a while lol! 
His name is Lewis (No idea why, it just came to me when I got him and stuck!) 
Yesterday I cheated by taking all his perches out then putting my arm in, eventually he sat on my arm and went to sleep, now I don't know if thats progress or if it means nothing! But its been just over a month now and still little progress, are there any tips on taming a cockatiel that doesn't really respond to treats?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=35 this whole section in the sticky library has tips on taming and there are several different way to tame. Every bird is going to progress differently and some are going to be slower than others.

To upload photos, click the go advanced option. You'll be able to upload from there.


----------

